# Business License questions - I need help



## PowerDriver (Oct 31, 2016)

I am a full time Lyft driver, and I was wondering, what do you guys know about having a Business License through the Office of Finance in Los Angeles area?

Here's my experience... In 2009, I had a job as a private driver for a single client, and he told me to register myself as a business. My tax guy helped me set it up, and as long as I didn't make over 100k/year, it would be free...as long as I registered every year before February 28. I worked for my client for 6 years, and then started doing Uber. In 2015, I quit my client and just drove Uber full time, and then started doing Lyft instead in 2016.

But in summer of 2017, I received a letter from the Office of Finance stating that I never renewed my business license and never reported my earnings for 2016, and I was going to get brought to court if I didn't report to them right away and pay the late fees.

I went to the office in Van Nuys, and said that I had quit the job with my private client that I had in 2009 through 2015, and just drove for Lyft now (previously doing Uber). I also said that I didn't receive the blue postcard (I think it used to be green) in the mail in January 2017 (it must have gotten lost in the mail). They told me that as a Lyft Driver, I STILL HAVE TO RENEW BUSINESS LICENCE. And on top of that, I was in the wrong category. Instead, I had to be under "transporting persons for hire" or something.

AND HERE IS THE PART THAT PISSES ME OFF, and that I wanted to ask you guys about...

According to the new category I am in as a Lyft and/or Uber driver, the cost of the renewal is no longer free if I make under 100k. It is calculated by the number of days that I clock in for work per year. (It doesn't matter if I get one 10 minute ride, or if I work 12 hours...a day is a day). And each day I work, I am charged $1.06. So, since I like to work 7 days per week (varying hours on different days), I was charged almost $400 this year! (I don't remember what the office lady charged me last year...it was different because she gave me discounts on the late fees...because she was being nice to me.) But THIS YEAR, I had to pay $400 for my business license as a Lyft driver. 

My tax guy tells me this is all wrong, and I don't have to pay anything. He has never heard anything about the "$1.06 charge per day" thing that the Office is dinging me with.

How about you guys? Any experience with this? Am I getting screwed?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to Commiefornia.


----------

